# 2010 Look 595



## crankboys (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone have any pics or links for the 2010 595? 

I am thinking of upgrading from my Giant OCR for local crit racing but trying to justify the price differential so any opinions are welcome?


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

Try here:

http://www.wrenchscience.com/Look/Road_Bikes/Frames.html


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Get the 585.


----------



## premium7 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Guys, have a look here as well these are pretty recent photos of the 595 - I also took some more on the weekend which I will post soon.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice pic. I think they need to put "Look" on there a few more times, though...


----------



## premium7 (Dec 15, 2007)

Ha! You should see the most recent pics I have of the "Mondrian' inspired bike!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

premium7 said:


> Ha! You should see the most recent pics I have of the "Mondrian' inspired bike!


You talking about the new TT bike they are releasing for '10? It would go so well with the 586 I have. If someone buys one I just want to do a photo shoot with both bikes!


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

I love the 595! I have the Ultra version...it was an 07 but I had a minor issue with the clear coat so Look is replacing it with a 2010...

I'm curious as to the finish on the all black 2010 595 Ultra, it appears that it is partially gloss black with some areas of matte finish. Can anyone confirm this? If so, that just seems strange. Maybe it looks better in person (my 07 looked awesome in person...great finish!!)

The ride and the handling are everything you can expect and then some!! It truly is a dream to ride. Some find it harsh...wheels, tires and tire pressure have a great effect in this area. I'm a "clydesdale" rider and find the Ultra to be comfortable yet super stiff for sprinting and out of the saddle efforts with no flex. It seems telepathic on corners and super fast on descents. You can't go wrong with a 595!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't see any matte on it anywhere


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Look carefully along the front of the seatmast, at the top of the head tube, at the bottom of the down tube and along the top of the fork! It appears that the all black version is matte black in all the areas where the white appears in this version...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris Keller said:


> Look carefully along the front of the seatmast, at the top of the head tube, at the bottom of the down tube and along the top of the fork! It appears that the all black version is matte black in all the areas where the white appears in this version...


I see what your saying. It does appear matte in those sections. I think it looks very cool!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

It looks matte to me in those places too, but I bet it isn't. I'm sure it's glossed.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Is there anything new or different (other than paint) for the 595 over the all white model when it was first introduced?


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Other than paint, the new head set, and some minor changes to the E-post...I believe that tht 595s are unchanged. Look engineered them right from the very beginning. They don't need to totally re-design their stuff every year like many other companies. 
My 07 595 Ultra road MUCH BETTER than the newest, "most technically advanced" 09 Trek Madone 6.9....
I don't believe there is another carbon bike out there that is as well designed and rides as fantastically as a Look!!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Chris Keller said:


> My 07 595 Ultra road MUCH BETTER than the newest, "most technically advanced" 09 Trek Madone 6.9....


That's what you get in a lugged frame vs. monocoque. 

I don't care what the engineers and tests say, I've raced a slew of monocoque carbon frames and I don't believe the minor weight savings outweight the improved stiffness, comfort, and feel of a lugged carbon frame. Hence the reason I'm currently searching for a 585 or 595 in XXL to go along with my C50. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

kjmunc said:


> That's what you get in a lugged frame vs. monocoque.
> 
> I don't care what the engineers and tests say, I've raced a slew of monocoque carbon frames and I don't believe the minor weight savings outweight the improved stiffness, comfort, and feel of a lugged carbon frame. Hence the reason I'm currently searching for a 585 or 595 in XXL to go along with my C50. :thumbsup:


What kind of monocoque frames did you race? Giant, Scott, Specialized? I ride a lugged carbon frame in the Colnago Extreme C and I love it but I also want a monocoque frame in the older model Fondriest TF1 Top Carbon, which is handlaid monocoque carbon. I also am intrigued by a Crumpton which is also a monocoque design. I think, and I may be wrong in my assumption, is that the frames you have experience on is mass produced Giants and Scotts, which have reputations as harsh riding, superlight race rigs. BTW, I also want a Parlee, and a Look.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep, a variety of Treks, Specialized Tarmacs, a Fuji, and a Lemond. Admittedly all "big box" bike companies like you mentioned, but I have also owned and raced several lugged carbon bikes and they have always been better. I ride a 62cm, so the flexy-ness that I feel in a frame is much more pronounced than someone in a smaller frame might not notice, so I really value more beef at the tube junctions.


----------

